# Direct Tv DVR color is VERY off



## arnief (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey Guys have just noticed a trend in our two dtv dvr's they are showing a reddish tint to them. It all started when out 20" tube tv aparently went bad, the screen went dark, and what color was there was very red. Went out bought a 26" lcd and the picture was great (at least i thought at first) it was bright and clear but then noticed a warm color trend to it. I even adjusted the color's in the tv set up and the warm colors prevail. I set the color scheme to "cool". Our 2nd tv is on an identical dvr box but the color appears to be warm also? Any ideas, or is this possibly my perception?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Are these DirecTv powered by Tivo... or the home-grown brand DirecTv has now?

If they are not DTivo, you will find your model starting here
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82

If they are DTivo, you may find a way to change settings in the manual(s)
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/downloadPage.jsp?assetId=1100066

I do not, however, remember any way to change settings in any of the DTivo screens... I think this is totally in the TV


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

I kind of see the same thing. But mine could be another part of my system. 

Watching the Bucs/Giants right now. I hooked up my cable (Comcast is too stupid to put a filter on my signal) and the game is a greener green, redder red, just a better picture. On the American Idol commercial, Seacrest and Paula are tanner. The game again, field is grayer on D*, the Giants are not as blue but more purplish. The yellow NFL on the score bar is more washed out than on cable. 

Normally it could be my setup because D* goes through my Sony Receiver. But to be fair, I hooked up the coax to the back of the D* box. Same result. The picture looks identical. 

I saw this thread and thought I'd throw my two cents in. I seem to be seeing something similar but not the same. I thought the whole time my picture was messed up because I am always watching HD at my friends houses. But that may not be the case.

Could there be anything to this? Could this have to do with my TiVo constantly freezing and rebooting? Could my HDD be failing? The box is 4 years old as of last week.


----------



## bbristow (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm glad that this might be another software issue and not my old Sony 20" TV. For several weeks now, all images on the TV are very reddish overall. Whites appear as pink, etc. I was ready to adjust the red drive or blanking inside the TV until I read this. Of course, I've had the buggy 6.3e for a few months (with all the other issues people are having), but this red tint is new. Have others begun to experience this phenomenon too?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The color is out of Sync. Hit the pause button for two seconds to resync and color will come back.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

rbtravis said:


> The color is out of Sync. Hit the pause button for two seconds to resync and color will come back.


That is a neat trick. I will also try that later.


----------



## bbristow (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm not referring to the "out of sync" problem. That's been going on since the outset of 6.3e. No, this is a condition where the overall tint of the picture is reddish. No pausing or stopping fixes that. It's as if the 6.3e outputs with some new funky color spectrum with no white balance.


----------

